# silab client



## 1 0wnz (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi, go to upload the login to my server it comes up with Error_loader_client - Unable to download client.
silabclient was unable to download the client file 


Login to your computer as an 'administator' user, and then try loading silabclient again. This should give it sufficient access to create save client cache file. 


Or, create a new directory called C:\WINDOWS\.silabclient_store_32 or /.silabclient_store_32. If possible, set that directory to have full read+write permissions so that all users can write to it. silabclient should then detect that directory and use it for its files. 


Make sure to accept the java signature it looks like this: 


if the signature does not come up for you, some security software or parental settings may be perventing you from accepting it.


it worked until i loaded mozilla firefox, then silab client didn't work so i deleted it, i need help making the.silabclient_store_32. please help.

it's fustrating me :upset:


----------

